# Modifying Lexus (Toyota) GS450h Controller to drive Remy HVH250



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

67BGTEV said:


> Hello all,
> Inspired by Vincent's 330ci conversion, I decided to buy 2007 Lexus GS450h Controller - G9200-30030, not realizing it would need major modification.
> This will be driving the Remy HVH250 700V 300A motor.
> Now that I have it with me, I want to try and modify this and may be use GEVCU.
> ...


Both excellent choices in reused hardware, I will be using this motor and controller in my conversion, it will need a controller like the eldis UMC which when completed will plug into your module.

You will need to have at least a moderate understanding of electronics especially if you intend to adapt a controller to work with your module and you will need to also have engineering skills to be able to make a housing with oil cooling and couple the motor accurately to a transmission. 

The controller you linked is actually a CANBUS controller and is not what you need. 

I suggest you get an understanding of how a 3 phase motor is controlled with PWM to begin with. 

Goodluck with you project.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay, first off how much electronics experience do you have? For a novice this will be way over your head. Plus can lead to dangerous and costly mistakes. Blowing a igbt stage is a very easy mistake to make.

I found another thread where you mentioned a rhinehart controller, this is a way easier option for the non electronically inclined. 

Gevcu will not do it, this is just an control box for on/off devices and canbus controlled items. Not setup to do pwming, so hardware level control which is needed to drive a completely different motor the originally intended. 

Trying to decode the original controls will be time consuming and will result in most likely vastly under powering the Remy.

Can you post some pictures of your Remy and the Lexus controller?

Sorry for the negative tone, however you must understand this will take alot of learning on your side to complete. Where are you located?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Tomdb said:


> Okay, first off how much electronics experience do you have? For a novice this will be way over your head. Plus can lead to dangerous and costly mistakes. Blowing a igbt stage is a very easy mistake to make.
> 
> I found another thread where you mentioned a rhinehart controller, this is a way easier option for the non electronically inclined.
> 
> ...


I've degree in electrical and electronics, but have been in the software profession. 
If you have any references for me to read up, that would be great. 
Do you want to see the pics of the opened motor and the inverter?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes ofcourse open motor and inverters thats what i love, cant you tell from the other threads I started 

Im currently trying to get the lewboski chip to play nicely with the IMA inverter, no luck yet beyond the simple interfacing.

Are you in north America?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Tomdb said:


> Yes ofcourse open motor and inverters thats what i love, cant you tell from the other threads I started
> 
> Im currently trying to get the lewboski chip to play nicely with the IMA inverter, no luck yet beyond the simple interfacing.
> 
> Are you in north America?


Cool. 
Yes, SF Bay Area 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Have you made any progress with finding a suitable controller for your remy?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Not yet. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

have a look at the thread "nissan leaf motor test" if you want something to drive the IGBT's in the Lexus controller

you could use the microprocessor, serial interface and resolver to encoder board without the rest of the power driver circuits.

It shouldn't cost you much and the pcb design and schematic has been posted.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you. Let me have a look at it. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

